# The socialist scam



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Why don't the democrats just get honest and change their party name to socialist. Why do you think they want this health care plan so bad? For you? :rollin: If you believe that don't read any further you will understand nothing. 
Health care is 1/6 of our economy. Add that to the control the government has already taken and they control our lives. Kiss the American dream good-bye. Politicians will no longer be our servants they will be our masters.
Democrats that see this health care slipping away, and the reaction at town hall meetings are flipping out.

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/ ... tikas.html


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

She has figured it out, but doesn't understand her own statement. Congress will understand in 2010.

:beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So she does not want United State Citizens to protest against stuff they don't believe in......Hmmmmmm..... isn't that what makes our country great. We can voice our opinions. Hmmmmm...... and people don't see the writing on the wall.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

People like her worry me. I friend said last night he would hate to see Pelosi with PMS and a GPS because you would have a crazy ***** that could find you.


----------



## pintailtim (Apr 6, 2007)

"well dressed people acting like this"? you mean people with jobs that don't want that idiot gore stealing the election.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

when people wake up, it will be too late. when people see their loved ones refused treatment that could save or extend their lives, yes, then and only then will it sink in...it is amazing how many uneducated lemmings there are in this country. :eyeroll:


----------



## tucker (Nov 25, 2005)

i really have to laugh, at all the stupid statements that all these wise politicions make,,,what it boils down to is that they are not used to REAL 
american people starting to take a stand and not sit back and take it in the rear any more ,,,,they are scared as hell ,,what else can they say, when they are asked about the proposed healthcare blunder,,,they know nothing about it,,and dont really care because they will not have to abide by any of the changes,,,they have their own ,...they are scared to death that maybe to silent majority is starting to wake up,,,,why do you suppose they are trying their hardest to silence Sarah Palin,,,, ,,why are they so apposed to the tea parties,,because its just ordinary working people that have had it


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

tucker said:


> i really have to laugh, at all the stupid statements that all these wise politicians make,,,what it boils down to is that they are not used to REAL
> American people starting to take a stand and not sit back and take it in the rear any more ,,,,they are scared as hell ,,what else can they say, when they are asked about the proposed health care blunder,,,they know nothing about it,,and don't really care because they will not have to abide by any of the changes,,,they have their own ,...they are scared to death that maybe to silent majority is starting to wake up,,,,why do you suppose they are trying their hardest to silence Sarah Palin,,,, ,,why are they so apposed to the tea parties,,because its just ordinary working people that have had it


you are exactly correct. they haven't hear such outrage for so long, now they blame it on "radicals" when it is really coming from mainstream America. now they are being held accountable and they aren't liking it, it is about GD time! :******:


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

And it looks like from the videos of TownHall meetings there are a lot of senior's going to the TownHall meetings. I think they see the writing on the wall finally. After the CNN program about grading last night, you aren't going to see much opposition from the "facebook" people.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was just talking with a friend on the telephone. He reports that they are being kept out of the townhall if they don't agree with Obama. At least they are screening people and trying to keep them out. Also, the media has stopped showing the protesters with signs outside. If you watch TV you will think the nation wants this health care Obama is pushing.

Welcome to Hitlers pre-war Germany. :eyeroll: Does this meet the Websters definition tyranny yet?


----------

